# 跑堂



## Youngfun

大家好！

好长时间前我没事干，发了一个很长的帖子：*海外华人圈的特殊用语与词汇 *（顺便感谢一下xiaolijie没有删除那个帖子）
其中一个词我觉得挺有意思：*跑堂*。

在意大利的华侨华人中是个很常用的词，意思为餐厅的服务员。
它不仅仅出现在口语中，也出现在书面语中，比如工作招聘里，还有当地华人创办的中文报纸里，等等。

但是“跑堂”不仅仅是我们海外华人的词汇，我发现它事实上是中国古代的词，但是在现代中国已经不用了。
这种情况很类似“新世界”美洲的语言：美国英语保留了很多古英语的词（英国已经不用了），拉美西班牙语保留了很多古西班牙语的词（西班牙已经不用了），巴西葡萄牙语保留了很多古葡语的词（葡萄牙已经不用了）。

我目前手下没有更权威的著作，只能查百度百科。这是百度百科关于“跑堂”的解释：


> 1：古指酒楼小二（店里的伙计）所做的动作，一天到晚跑来跑去忙个不停。现今称作服务生。动词。
> [略⋯⋯]


其它的意思为引申义，只有第一个意思与我们海外华人的用法最相似。
但是这个解释有点混乱。第一，说是一个动作，最后也明确说是一个动词。
但是读第二句话又像名词：“现今称作服务生”。有点矛盾⋯⋯可能指的是“店小二”现今称作服务生？
如果我的理解是正确的话，古时候指的是服务生跑来跑去的动作（动词），而我们指的是服务生本身（名词），所以还是有点微妙的差别。

但是百度百科在下面又说：


> 旧时称酒饭馆中的服务员。
> 《三侠五义》第二十回：“跑堂又替 展爷 添酒要菜，也下楼去了。” 杨朔 《雪花飘在满洲》：“‘在关里做什么事？’‘天津小饭馆里跑堂。’”鄢国培 《漩流》第一章：“长着络腮胡子的另一个跑堂 老魏 ，用悠扬而有节奏的声音招待顾客。”


这里的第一句话又跟上面的1号意思矛盾了，说旧时指的是服务员本身，而不是动作，那么意思就是和我们的用法一致了。
下面引用的三个著作中，第一部和第三部里当做名词，而第二部里当做动词。
我也查了一下著作或作者的年代，它们三个都是近代的：《三侠五义》首刊于光绪五年（1879年），杨朔的年代为1913—1968年，鄢国培的年代为1934—1995。
不过这里我们不知道他们著作里用的语言是否真正当时的语言，也有可能它们是文人，所以了解更古老的用词，并且在他们的著作里用了更古老的语言。
所以我不确定什么时候“跑堂”这个词流行，但是能确认在某个时代是流行的，并且可以当动词也可以当名词。

但是如果这个词在20世纪还用的话，它被遗忘得还挺快的。
虽然在现在的温州“跑堂”这个词已经不用了，但是似乎温州年纪大一点的人能听懂这个词。好像我的爷爷奶奶也都能听懂。
但是我没太注意。
反而注意了听不懂的人，因为当时对我来说“跑堂”就是服务员，是最正常的称呼，并不知道在国内不用这个词，所以感到惊讶。
我遇到过一个80后的浙江杭州人、一个90后的浙江绍兴人和一个30岁左右的沈阳人，它们都听不懂“跑堂”这个词。其中，那个沈阳人还是到了意大利混华人圈才学会这个词的。

那么关于这个问题我有多种猜测：

1）大部分的华人是80年代移民到意大利的，可能80年代的时候这个词在中国还在用，所以移民把它带到意大利沿用至今，而在国内80年代以后就不用这个词了。所以80后或更年轻的人听不懂这个词。
2）意大利大部分的华人来自温州地区及附近的县、镇，而这个词只在温州地区用，或者在温州地区保留了更长时间。
3）大部分的华人来自农村。这个词（当时）在农村里还在用，在城市里不用了。
4）跑堂这个词在中国消失得更早。虽然大部分的华人是80年代移民过去的，也有更早的，一般公认首次往欧洲大批移民是第一次世界大战时候，甚至有少数人在19世纪就移民过去。那么有可能这些早期移民到了欧洲从事餐馆使用了当时流行的“跑堂”这个词，然后后期的移民也跟着使用了。

你们知道在中国哪些地区，哪个年代流行“跑堂”这个词吗？后来为什么消失了呢？是不是被认为“不尊重”或者“不雅”？
你们同意我的分析吗？你们觉得我的4个猜测中哪个更有可能呢？或者有别的观点吗？

谢谢大家！


----------



## wytc2010

跑堂就是小二吧。点单端菜的吧。


----------



## wayoutwest888

首先不懂跑堂这个词只能说明语文学得不好，大部分人是懂的。
其次这个词为什么不用了呢？跑堂估计在解放后越来越少用，因为是旧社会的东西。另外中国目前都崇拜西方文化，传统的东西没人看中了。
如果说意大利华人圈在用，只能说明第一批移民开始使用。
嘻嘻。


----------



## Youngfun

wayoutwest888 said:


> 首先不懂跑堂这个词只能说明语文学得不好，大部分人是懂的。



是吗？我认识的那个人是师范大学中文系的，本应该语文很好的，但是她也不懂这个词。



wayoutwest888 said:


> 如果说意大利华人圈在用，只能说明第一批移民开始使用。


所以你比较认同我的第4）观点。
谢谢你的回答。


----------



## ash341986

《三俠五義》的南俠展昭，是我小時候最喜歡的武俠人物耶！
回到正題，這個詞好古典，在台灣也沒在使用了，應該只會出現在故事背景是古代的文學作品裡了吧。國民政府西元1949年來台灣，而台灣的國語運動是在60年代左右推行的，在那之前大家都習慣用自己的方言（閩南語、客家話）或本族語言（原住民族語）溝通，所以也許可以推測「跑堂」這個詞可能至少1949年之前就沒在使用了。


----------



## YangMuye

> 是吗？我认识的那个人是师范大学中文系的，本应该语文很好的，但是她也不懂这个词。


看来他肯定不是学语言或者文学专业，而是新闻、广告、秘书什么的。
就算这样，不认识这个词也说不过去。至少我这90后的理科生都认识。

这个词生活中不用，主要还是出现在文艺作品中，或者跟小二一样，是比较幽默的说法。
我小时候，就没见过有“堂”可以“跑”。大多是“摊”、“铺”，也有“店”，鲜有能称得上“堂”的地方。地方小，往往是老板一个人或家人照看，叫店员时通常都是叫“老板”。
再往前数几年，做生意都是“走资本主义路线”，要杀头的。“食堂”什么的，店员都算是“吃皇粮”的，比一般人还高一等。


----------



## Youngfun

我现在想一想，她不是中文系的，而是英语系，不过她当时是我的家教，给我教过中文。
可能在读书的时候她会看懂，但是突然在口语中听到，反应不过来。
就像如果有人在口语中插入文言文，我看不见字也会听不懂。

那么我认识的那个人，30几岁的，也不知道这个词，是不是更说不过去了？
有可能他读的书不多，读完职高或高中就打工去了。后来到了意大利学会了这个词……

那么如果你们在报纸上看见类似这样的招聘广告，会有什么反应呢？

“罗马某餐馆招聘熟练跑堂一名，备居留*。有意者请联系 06-12345678”

*居留 = 外国人居留许可证，相当美国的“绿卡”。


----------



## Youngfun

最近看到一个视频，是电视节目《中国力量·读书》，采访美国华裔单口相声的黄西。在 17:40 曹景行嘉宾用到了“跑堂”这个词。搜索了一下曹景行，发现他也不是华侨，是上海人，再香港呆过好多年。不过他用到了“跑堂”这个词，黄西也是听懂了，他也用了。


----------



## SuperXW

听懂听不懂，当然得看你在什么环境下，以什么语气说出这个词。你去一间西餐厅，人家都叫服务员，你来一句「哎，跑堂！」当然听不懂；或者你去某地小饭馆，人家可能叫「师傅」「伙计」「哎」「那个」，你来一个「跑堂」，人家也听不懂。你如果是一名学者，在访谈节目中，以怀旧的口吻说起这个词，当然就听得懂了。
消失是很正常的。都市人喜欢西化，现代化，「跑堂」这种以传统的动作代表其职业的叫法，怎么听也不对劲了。你去间有档次的餐厅吃饭，首先人家就不「跑」，第二跑的也不是「堂」，这叫法不被「服务员」取代才怪呢……


----------



## Ghabi

的確，香港傳統上叫「企堂」（企＝站），但現在也較少聽到了，年青人通常只說「侍應」或「wei1taa2」.


----------



## Youngfun

对劲不对劲只是习惯的问题。你说什么“西化”的，但是跑堂恰恰是在欧洲流行的词。
欧洲的华人中，不仅仅口语里用“跑堂”，当地的中文报纸里也用。至少，我们从小都是听“跑堂”这个词长大的，要么叫“跑堂”要么叫cameriere，我们也不觉得奇怪。
比如东干语是受俄语影响的陕西话，文字也用西里尔文写的，保留了很多清朝的词汇，比如把总统叫做“皇帝”、把政府叫做“衙门”。你也不能说他们落后吧，这就是他们的语言特色。


----------



## BODYholic

Youngfun said:


> 大家好！
> 
> 好长时间前我没事干，发了一个很长的帖子：*海外华人圈的特殊用语与词汇 *（顺便感谢一下xiaolijie没有删除那个帖子）
> 其中一个词我觉得挺有意思：*跑堂*。
> 
> 在意大利的华侨华人中是个很常用的词，意思为餐厅的服务员。
> 它不仅仅出现在口语中，也出现在书面语中，比如工作招聘里，还有当地华人创办的中文报纸里，等等。



我只是想说虽然“跑堂”这词儿在这里实属罕见。那是因为我们一般都称他们为“跑台”。因此，我估计“跑堂”的意思（最少对我们来说）还是呼之欲出。

http://labourchina.com/PublishadvjobsShow.asp?ArticleID=3473
http://www.huaren.sg/thread-348472-1-1.html


----------



## sesame_fr

这个词上过学的中国人都能听懂啊


----------



## SuperXW

其实你自己分析得貌似都很对啊……你的4种原因大概都有吧。反正北京标准的普通话是不用了，用的话感觉是故意的。


----------



## Jun zhi

这词我觉着应该是从京话来的，现在确实已经不用了（清末民初的小说里记得有保留），类似于“碎催，催贝儿”之类的，现在就是用也几乎纯粹是为挤兑对方。


----------

